# Help with directions to rainbow



## Coral FlowerTramp D (Jul 5, 2012)

Im coming south on 81 heading to Bristol Ish area. Someone please help me out with specifics to get to rainbow. A friend is there now and said to get off on exit 69. Then what?


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 5, 2012)

punknomad camp at rainbow gathering im sure there is a link in one of them i think the second with map and directions.


----------



## bryanpaul (Jul 5, 2012)

http://appalachiangathering2012.blogspot.com/2012/06/howdy-folks.html


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 5, 2012)

bryanpaul said:


> http://appalachiangathering2012.blogspot.com/2012/06/howdy-folks.html


yup thats the one had directions in from anypoint and maps


----------



## Coral FlowerTramp D (Jul 5, 2012)

you guys are the greatest <3


----------

